# Curry's neck tattoo



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

How long has Curry had a tattoo on his neck?

I don't know what it is about a neck tattoo, but it disturbs me. 

Once the free place for a tattoo starts to be your neck, its time to stop, but that's just me.

Fizer started to worry me after the question mark neck tattoo. Next thing you know he wanted to be called “senior.”

Does anybody know about this tattoo?


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

If it helps his confidence, I'm all for it!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I don't know about his tatoo, but I just wanted to say that's a nice picture of Eddy Curry. Can't quite put my finger on it, but he just has the look of someone that opponents will want to take more seriously this year. Just my gut talking.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> I don't know about his tatoo, but I just wanted to say that's a nice picture of Eddy Curry. Can't quite put my finger on it, but he just has the look of someone that opponents will want to take more seriously this year. Just my gut talking.


He should get an exclamation point tattoo on the other side of his neck. 

To show intensity.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

After thinking this through for a while and watching tonight's game, I think I have a productive idea:

An Eddy Curry neck tattoo, which is a dotted line around his neck.

Below the dotted line is inscribed the words --

If loose ball is in the air after shot, hands to remain above this line!!!


This may be a season make-or-break. Any interest in a bbb.net fund for an Eddy Curry/Jade Dragon Tattoo Parlor gift certificate?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I think he saw the success having a neck tattoo brought Marcus Fizer and wanted a piece of the action.


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

yes to the notion that neck tatoos are dumb


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> If loose ball is in the air after shot, hands to remain above this line!!!


----------

